

On Dying, Mothers, and Fighting for Your Ideas - cominatchu
http://www.copyblogger.com/fight-for-your-ideas/

======
handzhiev
What's the deal with John Morrow's posts today? First the one on Problogger,
now this one. And again finishing with stupid imperative:

"So burn it up, baby. Your ideas are counting on you."

Dislike.

